
Pimax: The World's First 8K VR Headset - isakrubin
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pimax8kvr/pimax-the-worlds-first-8k-vr-headset/description
======
tengbretson
Calling it 8K seems a little dishonest. It's really just 2 4K screens. Still
impressive, but certainly not 8K.

------
Assossa
They mention that you can use the Vive lighthouses and controllers. Would the
Oculus sensors and touch controllers work?

~~~
biomech
Oculus never opened up their Constellation API , so I don't think so .

------
Cieplak
I wonder if you can code on it or use it as a general purpose display.

------
deepq
Looks cool, but I feel like this is not very affordable.

~~~
elizabwth
It's mostly a cash grab. Manufacturing the headsets is relatively cheap. All
of the parts exist. It's the horsepower needed to drive two 4k displays at 90+
framerates. Even a $2000 PC build with current gen hardware would struggle
with that.

